
iTerm2 Leaks Everything You Hover in Your Terminal via DNS Requests - itsme24543
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/iterm2-leaks-everything-you-hover-in-your-terminal-via-dns-requests/
======
veidr
There was another thread on HN about this issue, wherein the author of iTerm2
immediately responded with a new release that fixes this issue:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15286956](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15286956)

